# The Merc Grave



## Malenis (Oct 4, 2015)

My first car grave and most certainly hope it will not be my last! 

I had such a fun time squeezing between and over untold amounts of Mercs! Some had been taken by the brambles and bushes, some with a little bum showing, and all looking very sorry for themselves. My boyfriend kindly went ahead to de-spider any route I wanted to take with my tripod! 


Merc Car Grave by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-8 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Merc Car Grave-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr
Merc Car Grave-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr
Merc Car Grave-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr



The boss!!

Merc Car Grave-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## krela (Oct 4, 2015)

Cats are so much better than Mercs. Great post, thank you.


----------



## thorfrun (Oct 4, 2015)

love the cars and the cat.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 4, 2015)

A ferocious guard cat! Purrrrfect.


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2015)

krela said:


> Cats are so much better than Mercs. Great post, thank you.



My sentiments exactly boss, I enjoyed it


----------



## Malenis (Oct 4, 2015)

Not excited much by a Merc either! Give me a old chevvy grave and I'll be in heaven!


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 4, 2015)

Mercs above moggies anytime... Nice find


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2015)

Purr-fect report. 
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2015)

What a great mix Mercs & Moggies they both purr! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dead format (Oct 8, 2015)

i have to differ from the general merc consensus...any of them on air ride suspension would be my idea of car heaven


----------



## dobbo79 (Oct 10, 2015)

Awwwwwww look at that pussy kitty lol
Great pics - i love the black and white ones. Well done


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 19, 2015)

Love this!


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

Great post! I love car graveyards especially one with old mercs in them!


----------

